

Ask HN: How do you search for a new job? - jjhageman

What are the smartest, most efficient ways to search and seek-out the ideal job?<p>To gather some broad percentages, I&#x27;ve created a quick (multiple-choice) survey. If you have a method not covered, please comment.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;1fLn27cxee-icREdk3UrMhV4hFp8aMx1oyZuH5qMuRmE&#x2F;viewform
======
thelogos
There was an interesting post a while back, basically stating that the career
page on company website is much more effective than job search engine since
there are a lot of dead listing. They also went into how you can use google to
search these career pages. You might want to look more into that.

------
jjhageman
Clickable link: [https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1fLn27cxee-
icREdk3UrMhV4hFp8...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1fLn27cxee-
icREdk3UrMhV4hFp8aMx1oyZuH5qMuRmE/viewform)

------
lifeisstillgood
could you not turn the google doc into a poll here on HN - keep it in the
family as it were?

